# Love those southern belles.



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2004)

Someone once noted that a Southerner can get away with the most awful kind 
>of insult just as long as it's prefaced with the words, "Bless her heart" or 
>"Bless his heart." As in, "Bless his heart, if they put his brain on the 
>head of a pin, it'd roll around like a BB on a six lane highway." 
> 
>   Or, "Bless her heart, she's so bucktoothed, she could eat an apple through 
>a picket fence." There are also the sneakier ones: "You know, it's amazing 
>that even though she had that baby 7 months after they were married, bless 
>her heart, it weighed 10 pounds." 
> 
>   As long as the heart is sufficiently blessed, the insult can't be all that 
>bad.  I was thinking about this the other day when a friend was telling 
>about her new Transplanted Northern friend who was upset because her toddler 
>is just beginning to talk and he has a Southern accent.  My friend, who is 
>very kind and, bless her heart, cannot do a thing about those thighs of 
>hers, was justifiably miffed about this.  After all, this woman had CHOSEN 
>to move to the South a couple of years ago.  Can you believe it?" said her 
>friend.  "A child of mine is going to be "taaaallllkkin liiiike 
>thiiiissss.." 
> 
>   Now, don't get me wrong.  Some of my dearest friends are from the North, 
>bless their hearts.  I welcome their perspective, their friendships and 
>their recipes for authentic Northern Italian food.  I've even gotten past 
>their endless complaints that you can't find good bread down here.  And the 
>heathens, bless their hearts, don't like cornbread! 
> 
>   We've already lost too much.  I was raised to say "swanee," not swear, but 
>you hardly ever hear anyone say that anymore, I swanee you don't. 
> 
>   And I've caught myself thinking twice before saying something is "right 
>much," "right close," or "right good" because non-natives think this is 
>right funny indeed.  I have a friend from Bawston who thinks it's hilarious 
>when I say I've got to "carry" my daughter to the doctor or "cut off" the 
>light.  She also gets a giggle every time I am "fixin'" to do something. 
> 
>   And, bless their hearts, they don't even know where "over yonder" is or 
>what "I reckon" means! 
>   My personal favorite was my aunt, saying, "Bless her heart, she can't help 
>being ugly, but she could've stayed home." 
> 
>   Southern girls know bad manners when they see them: 
> 
>   1.  Drinking straight out of a can. 
>   2.  Not sending thank you notes. 
>   3.  Velvet after February. 
>   4.  White shoes before Easter or after Labor Day. 
> 
>   Southern girls always say: 
>   1.  "Yes, ma'am." 
>   2.  "Yes, sir." 
> 
>   Southern girls have a distinct way with fond expressions: 
> 
>   1.  "Y'all come back!  now ya heaah," 
>   2.  "Well, bless your heart." 
>   3.  "Drop by when you can." 
>   4.  "How's your mother?" 
>   5.  "Love your hair." 
> 
>   Southern girls know their three R's!: 
>   1.  Rich 
>   2.  Richer 
>   3.  Richest 
> 
>   Southern girls know everybody's first name: 
> 
>   1.  Honey 
>   2.  Darlin' 
>   3.  Sugah 
> 
>   Southern girls know the movies that speak to their hearts: 
> 
>   1.  "Gone With the Wind" 
>   2.  "Fried Green Tomatoes" 
>   3.  "Driving Miss Daisy" 
>   4.  "Steel Magnolias" 
> 
>   Southern girls know their cities dripping with Southern charm: 
> 
>   1.  Hotlanta or Adlanna =(Atlanta as outsiders say) 
>   2.  Richmon 
>   3.  Challston 
>   4.  S'vannah 
>   5.  Birminham 
>   6.  Nawlins' 
>   7.  OH!  And that city in Alabama?  It's pronounced MUNTGUMRY! 
> 
>   Southern girls know the three deadly sins: 
> 
>   1.  Bad hair 
>   2.  Bad manners 
>   3.  Bad blind dates 
> 
> 
>   G.R.I.T.S.  = Girls Raised in The South! 
> 
>   Now you run along, Sugah, and send this to someone else Raised In The 
>South, i.e., Southern Belles, or ANY females aspiring to be GRITS.  Even the 
>northern ones, "Bless Their Hearts". 
> 
>   That Reminds me-I have a rubber stamp that says "Just because your 
>children were born in the South does not make them Southerners.  After all, 
>if a cat had kittens in the oven, that wouldn't make them biscuits." 
> 
>   Bless Yer Hearts


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 29, 2004)

Good one Letch1,I have a slightly different perspective.I was raised in Arkansas, but moved here to East Tennesee eight years ago.Around here the word "ya'll" isn't heard much,instead they use word like:You'uns,we'uns,they'uns, bless their hearts!It's funny how even southern dialects vary.In Arkansas it was common to refere to one's grandmother or Grandfather as:Mam'ma or Pawpa.Here it's Mem'ma or Peepa.Anybody else want to add some more regional southern dialect?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2004)

Too funny and oh so true on the bless yer heart thing!

I was born and raised in Chicago before moving to the east Tennessee mountains 8 years ago. I had never heard the term "bless his/her heart" before. Now I find myself using it all the time! It's quite convenient. You can get away anything that way. 

I do hear ya'll around here alot though, and also mamaw and papaw as well as meemaw and peepaw. And I'm only an hour from Bristol. Go figure.

Here's a few more:
tar = tire
all = oil
far = fire
Ya git the idear.

Well...gotta go, my younguns fixin to let outta school.

 

(BTW - I do love it here.)


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2004)

Just a little grammar lesson for y'all...

1. Y'all is singular, All Y'all is plural, All Y'all's is plural possessive.

2. War-a material used to build fences i.e. barb-war fence.

3. Ranch-a tool used to manipulate bolts i.e. "my bruther from Jawjaw stole   
    my ranch.

4. Fat-an altercation i.e. "my bruther's fixin to get hisself in a fat"

5. Ignert-stupid or slow i.e. "my bruther shore is ignert"

6. Gubmint-a law-making organization i.e. "them gubmint boys done gone and
    raised taxes again...they shore is ignert"

Oh, by the way, It wasn't 'till I went to college that I found out that damn yankee ain't one word... :boing2:


----------



## someguy (Mar 30, 2004)

So is we talkin southne in hea well all be
translation for you damnyankees...
So are we talking like a southerner in hear well I'll be.

Once I had to read a persons writing that was liek that too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2004)

You forgot one city... Louisville is pronounced Louavull, and Mohammad Ali wanted to get back to his southern roots and change his name back to Wallnut street. :uhyeah: 
Sean


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 30, 2004)

One term I just can't get used to here in East Tennesee,is when one referres to their drivers licence,it is referred to as a plural term.Ex:"You need to see my licence?Well, let me find em! I keep forgettin where they are." I was always under the understanding that a licence was a singular term. BTW It is improper to use Ya'll as a singular term.That is usually used by yankees doin a bad attempt of fitting in.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll tell you what the funny thing is...all my friends and family back in Chicago tell me I now have a "southern accent" when I go back to visit. 

Here...my home for 8 years and I still get "Ya ain't from around here are ya?"  LOL! I can't win!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what the funny thing is...all my friends and family back in Chicago tell me I now have a "southern accent" when I go back to visit.
> 
> Here...my home for 8 years and I still get "Ya ain't from around here are ya?"  LOL! I can't win!


I know how you feel.  When I was running long haul I had to pick up a load of steel in Chicago and as I was taking care of the bills of lading the man behind the desk said to me (with a very thick East Indian accent)  "You are not from here, are you?"  I just smiled, tipped my hat a little and said "No, sir." and went about my business.  I spent the entire time that I was chaining the load to the trailer chuckling to myself about it.  I guess it's all relative (and I don't mean relative in that whole WVa way either.) :uhyeah:   Just kidding, to all ya'll Hillbillies in Wva.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I know how you feel. When I was running long haul I had to pick up a load of steel in Chicago and as I was taking care of the bills of lading the man behind the desk said to me (with a very thick East Indian accent) "You are not from here, are you?" I just smiled, tipped my hat a little and said "No, sir." and went about my business. I spent the entire time that I was chaining the load to the trailer chuckling to myself about it. I guess it's all relative (and I don't mean relative in that whole WVa way either.) :uhyeah: Just kidding, to all ya'll Hillbillies in Wva.


LOL! That's funny! I could actually hear the East Indian accent as I read your post.  Just think how you would have felt if you lived there for 8 years and he said it! 

Anyway, before now I never lived anywhere else so never thought of myself or anyone I knew as having any kind of accent. Well, after being away for a decent amount of time I can hear they ALL have CHICAGO accents! It's so funny I never noticed it before but I sure it hear now!  

Well, bye you guys, see ya'll later.


----------

